# GS REDLINE VINTAGE SUBS!



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

NOT MINE, but wow. LOVE these subs. NIB Vintage Redlines....... 

15" Redline Performance Speakers | eBay

and

15" Redline Performance Speakers | eBay


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

damn shipping is more than the current bid for them


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

You might want to give the seller an email when you get a high quote from the eBay zip code calculator and see if they will send it via a certain carrier for an agreed price.


----------

